# the old Ranger



## the tinker (Apr 5, 2018)

Bought this frame last summer, I think it was 40 bucks , I can't remember, and another thing I can't recall, is where I put the chain ring. It's going to hold this project up if I don't find it.
Anyway, this frame was rusty, and had been repainted. I was told it was an Elgin frame. Badge was missing,  looked like a Schwinn and  it had the two wide spaced side mounting holes for the badge, which spells Ranger!!
The re-paint sort of followed the typical Ranger graphics, and i found some original Ranger brown paint{ not much] that confirmed it was indeed a Ranger.
Decided to paint Rollfast darts on the frame, and Rustolium green for the color. It will be fender-less rider.
I just put the fork on today.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 5, 2018)

Naaaaace woik Dave!


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## bikerbluz (Apr 7, 2018)

Very nice work, really like the darts, makes it pop. Are you going to bring a few to Memory Lane?


----------



## the tinker (May 2, 2018)

Could not find the chain ring for the Ranger. I think I accidentally set it on top of the newspapers and it got tossed out in the recyclables.  I did find the crank. I have a nice original and am happy that didn't get tossed.

 I bought another chain ring at Memory Lane for ten bucks.

 There's a little rust on it, I'll try soaking it overnight in lime juice to de-rust it.

 Also picked up this NOS Wald axle mount kickstand for ten bucks. 

 Not going to have fenders on this old boy so I can't use the drop stand.
There were many good deals at Memory Lane and many hard to find parts. That's what I like about going to a swap. No ebay bidding, no shipping and you get to physically hold the part before buying it.


----------

